# Jussi Bjorling documentary



## Guest (Dec 6, 2021)

Oh, this is so moving looking at those images of the long-gone Jussi!!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Christabel said:


> Oh, this is so moving looking at those images of the long-gone Jussi!!


This is going to be something to savor! I don't have time for all of it this morning, but I got through the first seven minutes, culminating in Bjorling's glorious rendition of "Sverige" which always leaves me sitting in a puddle of salt water and sends several innocent tissues to the waste basket. Bjorling and Garbo always make me want to be a Swede.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2021)

Woodduck said:


> This is going to be something to savor! I don't have time for all of it this morning, but I got through the first seven minutes, culminating in Bjorling's glorious rendition of "Sverige" which always leaves me sitting in a puddle of salt water and sends several innocent tissues to the waste basket. Bjorling and Garbo always make me want to be a Swede.


And Sweden is such a beautiful country with those thousands of islands and a strong boating culture. I think there's actually a picture of Jussi on a boat, if memory serves. When we were there a decade ago we went to the Drottningholm Theatre and they were rehearsing "Don Giovanni" with original stage machinery. I asked around and was able to get 2 tickets for spouse and myself for their formal dress rehearsal. The house was full (it's only small) and it was a memorable occasion. Just goes to show, that if you ask....

And Garbo!! Surely a face to match the Mona Lisa for our modern world of moving and still images.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> This is going to be something to savor! I don't have time for all of it this morning, but I got through the first seven minutes, culminating in Bjorling's glorious rendition of "Sverige" which always leaves me sitting in a puddle of salt water and sends several innocent tissues to the waste basket. Bjorling and Garbo always make me want to be a Swede.


Is a swede not a rutabaga! Just asking!:lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Is a swede not a rutabaga! Just asking!:lol:


Never turnip your nose at a great vegetable.

Now that you mention it, I make an excellent casserole with rutabagas, onions, eggs, milk, cheese and paprika. Stop by sometime and I'll put one in the oven.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Next time I’m in Oregon I’ll be sure to look you up. Chance would be a fine thing!:tiphat:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This was extraordinary. They didn't touch very much on his alcoholism -- just very delicately. I loved the book.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Never turnip your nose at a great vegetable.
> 
> Now that you mention it, I make an excellent casserole with rutabagas, onions, eggs, milk, cheese and paprika. Stop by sometime and I'll put one in the oven.


Everyone of those ingredients I cannot eat. Dairy. (sob!)


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Everyone of those ingredients I cannot eat. Dairy. (sob!)


Me, too (!) :tiphat: - I've been eating a vegan diet for three weeks now.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

This is a lovely biography featuring photos and film clips from throughout his life, delightful interviews with his children and others who knew him, and many superb musical selections, including the two songs that belonged to him absolutely: "Sverige" and "Till Havs." I feel almost as if I've met the man. Thanks, Christabel!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2021)

I've always loved Jussi Bjorling and, of course, I was only a child when he died. I love this too: a legendary recording, which I have.






And this incredible performance from "La Boheme" with Beecham and Victoria de los Angeles:


----------

